# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Timber window rotted

## dastrix

Hi Everyone 
We have a double timber sash window in our new house, attached is a photo of the window. Unforutunately the outside of the window is all rotted, not the sashs themselves but the frame. The cords are stuffed and one side fo the window is fixed open (no matter what i do, i cant close it!!) 
What is the best way to replace it? due to the location of the house we also want to double glaze the window and use a timber suitable for painting and that is rot proof (or near it) 
Any suggestions? used suppliers? new? rough idea on costs? guesstimating the window to be about 2000x1000   
How would I go about replacing it and supporting the brick wall during replacement? 
Thanks
kris

----------


## China

I don't have local knowlege but any competent joinery would be able to make a new sash in double glazed, I would think you'd be talking in the region of $1000.00. the window openeing of that size should be self supporting by a lintle running across the top

----------


## LynnieY

I would probably replace the whole thing with a new window and get the double glazed one.  I was told double glazing is about double what the window will cost without it.
We were quoted on a window 2701mm x 1430mm $1,350 BUT it isn't a lovely period style like yours.  I don't know if they cost more or not.  My advice would be to get a few quotes.  Many door/window retailers will also fit it for you. 
HTH 
Lynnie

----------


## dastrix

Thanks guys, in order to measure the window correctly am I best to remove the side and top architraves??? My father also said there should be a lintel but I would imagine it would not be steel. The house is 110 years old, 1890s era so would there be some kind of wooden lintel? 
Am I right in saying that removal of the window would be ok and that I'd need no kind fo support whilst its replaced? ie the window does not hold up the wall?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Dastrix.........have a squiz at www.woodworkers.com.au.  They have an outlet down at Brookvale.  Double hung window roughly that size is just over $1000

----------


## dastrix

Thanks SBD  :Smilie:

----------

